# Et si c'était vrai?



## PinkTurtle (14 Décembre 2005)

Voila un site intéressant sur les rumeurs concernant les antennes relais: http://www.next-up.org/
Je ne sais pas ce que ce site vaut mais ca m'a l'air assez sérieux comme site. La vidéo qu'ils proposent se télécharge très vite et vaut le coup d'oeil!
Votre avis?


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Il faut avouer que personne n'a jamais vraiment fait d'étude sur le sujet....



Tu es sûr ? parce qu'un aveu sans preuve, ça sent la bavure policière  

De ce que j'en sais, il y a bien eu des études (mais je n'ai pas les références) qui n'ont conclu à rien pour l'instant. Peut-être parce qu'il n'y a rien à conclure, peut-être parce qu'elles n'étaient pas bien conduites, peut-être parcee qu'elles étaient orientées, je n'en sais rien, je n'ai aucune compétence dans ce domaine.


----------



## PinkTurtle (14 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr ? parce qu'un aveu sans preuve, ça sent la bavure policière
> 
> De ce que j'en sais, il y a bien eu des études (mais je n'ai pas les références) qui n'ont conclu à rien pour l'instant. Peut-être parce qu'il n'y a rien à conclure, peut-être parce qu'elles n'étaient pas bien conduites, peut-être parcee qu'elles étaient orientées, je n'en sais rien, je n'ai aucune compétence dans ce domaine.




Oui tu as raison, et d'ailleurs, je l'avais effacé avant de voir ton post. :rose: 
Il est dit dans la vidéo ( d'un 40taine de minutes) qu'une centaine d'études avaient été faites mais que ca n'avait pas abouti à des choses concrètes ou alors qu'elles étaient menées par SFR, Bouygues, Orange :rateau: 

En gros, quelques résultats des études: 
Les ondes electromagnétiques des portables et antennes induisent des effets thermiques et athermiques ( dus aux oscillations).
Elles provoquent entre autre:
- une perméabilité de la barrière hémato ancéphalique ( barrière entre le sang et le cerveau (étude gouvernementale sponsorisée par les opérateurs eux meme d'ailleurs!)
- desctruction génétique / rupture d'adn

edit: je complète au fur et à mesure de la vidéo 
-perturbation des régulations membranaires des cellules
- diminutionde la production de mélatonine ( hormone régulatrice des rythmes biologiques)
- diminution du potentiel immunitaire
- divers effets neurologiques


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2005)

Depuis le temps que je répète que l'on va tous mourir... Personne ne veut jamais me croire...


----------



## reineman (14 Décembre 2005)

moi je m'en fous,...je téléphone pas, j'ai pas d'amis.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi je m'en fous,...je téléphone pas, j'ai pas d'amis.



Ca ne t'empêchera pas de mourir comme tout le monde...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi je m'en fous,...je téléphone pas, j'ai pas d'amis.


T'as le gaz au moins...


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi je m'en fous,...je téléphone pas, j'ai pas d'amis.




Fais comme moi , loue un ami pour une heure, 20¤...en plus lorsque tu en as assez tu lui dis de partir c'est sympa...

De toute façon les amis ça sert à rien...
En soirée ça boit tes bières, vide ton frigo, et ça pleure dés qu'ils se font larguer par ta propre femme..

Non mieux vaut les louer à l'heure comme ça pas de soucis :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## GroDan (14 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr ? parce qu'un aveu sans preuve, ça sent la bavure policière
> 
> De ce que j'en sais, il y a bien eu des études (mais je n'ai pas les références) qui n'ont conclu à rien pour l'instant. Peut-être parce qu'il n'y a rien à conclure, peut-être parce qu'elles n'étaient pas bien conduites, peut-être parcee qu'elles étaient orientées, je n'en sais rien, je n'ai aucune compétence dans ce domaine.


C'est normal, quand il y à beaucoup d'argent en jeu, il ne vaut mieux rien conclure ! Et puis, même s'il ne faut pas faire de politique sur ce site....j'aime à me rappeler du sang contaminé, du nuage de tchernobyl, du nucléaire, des OGM, du Gaucho de Bayer qui eux aussi ne sont pas dangeureux pour la santé, mais formidable pour le porte-feuille de nos petits actionnaire.
Dans le pognon, tout est bon....


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2005)

Rien que de penser à tous ces gens qui manifestent contre les antennes de téléphonie mobile et qui rentrés chez vont se scotcher devant leur télé, on se pose des questions sur leur capacité neuronale. Les antennes télé émettent avec des puissances colossales et ça n'empêche pas les Parisiens de grimper au troisième étage de la Tour Eiffel tout prés d'une énorme accumulation d'antennes de toutes sortes.

Dans ces conditions que penser des inconscients qui dorment avec leur LiveBox, borne Airport, Wifi, etc... ???

N'importe qui peut faire l'expérience suivante : Se mouiller le doigt (!) et le tenir dressé en l'air puis fermer les yeux et ... alors on voit Drucker... ou une vedette quelconque...

:afraid: :sleep:  
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi , loue un ami pour une heure, 20¤...en plus lorsque tu en as assez tu lui dis de partir c'est sympa...
> 
> De toute façon les amis ça sert à rien...
> En soirée ça boit tes bières, vide ton frigo, et ça pleure dés qu'ils se font larguer par ta propre femme..
> ...


Vaux mieux louer des mômes alors. C'est un peu plus cher et plus bruyant (encore que...), mais :
- Ca ne bois pas ta bière
- Ca permet de draguer la divorcée dans les squares
- Ca te donne parfois une place assise dans les RER
- Ca n'a pas encore de portable (donc pas d'onde pour te griller la tête)

Peut-être un pack ? Genre, louez une famille entière ?
Concept à creuser.
Mais il y a certainement du pognon à faire.


----------



## GroDan (14 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Rien que de penser à tous ces gens qui manifestent contre les antennes de téléphonie mobile et qui rentrés chez vont se scotcher devant leur télé, on se pose des questions sur leur capacité neuronale. Les antennes télé émettent avec des puissances colossales et ça n'empêche pas les Parisiens de grimper au troisième étage de la Tour Eiffel tout prés d'une énorme accumulation d'antennes de toutes sortes.
> 
> Dans ces conditions que penser des inconscients qui dorment avec leur LiveBox, borne Airport, Wifi, etc... ???
> 
> ...


Oui, je me souviens de l'histoire du mec qui recevait la radio dans ses plombage (amalgame dentaire) et puis de cette expérience soviétique, mené à Moscou, les russes avaient orientés un antenne sur l'ambassade ou le consulat des etats-Unis est leurs envoyait des ondes courtes (genre micro-onde) dans les années 60-70, il me semble que les habitants de l'immeuble ont tous fini leucémique.
Mais c'est vrai qu'avec le Wifi....
Aussi, je repense au écrits de Reeves Hubert, qui dis que si nous vivons dans une pollution electromagnétique grandissante, nous ne reçevons plus d'onde cosmique, les satellites brouillent et empêche leurs passages. Donc adieu le rayonnement de l'espace....


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Dans le pognon, tout est bon....



Ah ben voilà au moins un truc dont on est sûr !


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je me souviens de l'histoire du mec qui recevait la radio dans ses plombage (amalgame dentaire) et puis de cette expérience soviétique, mené à Moscou, les russes avaient orientés un antenne sur l'ambassade ou le consulat des etats-Unis est leurs envoyait des ondes courtes (genre micro-onde) dans les années 60-70, il me semble que les habitants de l'immeuble ont tous fini leucémique.
> Mais c'est vrai qu'avec le Wifi....
> Aussi, je repense au écrits de Reeves Hubert, qui dis que si nous vivons dans une pollution electromagnétique grandissante, nous ne reçevons plus d'onde cosmique, les satellites brouillent et empêche leurs passages. Donc adieu le rayonnement de l'espace....


... et aussi cette histoire de champion d'échec qui était désorienté, amoindri par une émission d'onde électromagnétique pendant un tournoi important...
?
?
?


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà au moins un truc dont on est sûr !


Dans le pognon tout est cochon

et vice-versa


----------



## PinkTurtle (14 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je me souviens de l'histoire du mec qui recevait la radio dans ses plombage (amalgame dentaire) et puis de cette expérience soviétique, mené à Moscou, les russes avaient orientés un antenne sur l'ambassade ou le consulat des etats-Unis est leurs envoyait des ondes courtes (genre micro-onde) dans les années 60-70, il me semble que les habitants de l'immeuble ont tous fini leucémique.



C'est marrant, ils en parlent dans la vidéo ^^. Idée pas bête des russes quand même :rateau:   

Et est ce que si j'allume en même temps ma borne wifi, mon téléphone portable, mon micro-onde... ( ajoutez ce que vous voulez...), combinés avec l'antenne relais pas loin, ca peut annuler les champs électromagnétiques?
A creuser....  :hein:  

Enfin bon, sérieusement ( oui, bon, je sais, on est dans le bar là ^^), si jamais vous regardez le reportage proposé en téléchargement ( 45 Mo pour 52 min), dites moi ce que vous en pensez!


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Et est ce que si j'allume en même temps ma borne wifi, mon téléphone portable, mon micro-onde... ( ajoutez ce que vous voulez...), combinés avec l'antenne relais pas loin, ca peut annuler les champs électromagnétiques?



Si mes souvenirs de physique sont bons, ça ne va faire qu'en rajouter !!!


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Vaux mieux louer des mômes alors. C'est un peu plus cher et plus bruyant (encore que...), mais :
> - Ca ne bois pas ta bière
> - Ca permet de draguer la divorcée dans les squares
> - Ca te donne parfois une place assise dans les RER
> ...




Je peux mourir en paix, c'est l'ultra concept de la mort qui tue  

Zut moi qui venais de louer un ami pour la soirée....:mouais:


----------



## Warflo (14 Décembre 2005)

Dans le pognon, tout est bon!


----------



## PinkTurtle (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs de physique sont bons, ça ne va faire qu'en rajouter !!!


Apparté:  
Ca dépend, ca dépend, les ondes peuvent être en opposition de phase et alors, leur somme s'annule ( valable pour deux ondes, mais ça doit pouvoir s'étendre à la somme d'ondes, ou du moins deux à deux ^^).


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces conditions que penser des inconscients qui dorment avec leur LiveBox, borne Airport, Wifi, etc... ???




Qu'ils ferait mieux de dormir avec leur femme.


----------



## danar (14 Décembre 2005)

Et puis quoi encore, un jour on va nous dire que fumer augmente les risques de cancer, et que sniffer du trichlo, ça détruit les cellules nerveuses... 
ça se saurait


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2005)

Vous allez finir par nous foutre la trouille hein?
:afraid:


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Bon bah je suis bientôt mort alors... Ca fait des années que je vis et dors à côté de ma borne AirPort Express, du Mac en bluetooth, du phone portable en 3G et bluetooth, du casque sans-fil, du téléphone sans-fil... Au secours !!!


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah je suis bientôt mort alors... Ca fait des années que je vis et dors à côté de ma borne AirPort Express, du Mac en bluetooth, du phone portable en 3G et bluetooth, du casque sans-fil, du téléphone sans-fil... Au secours !!!




Toi aussi...!!  

ça cuit en combien de temps un membre MacGé avec une borne AirPort Extrême ?


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Je sais pas, on doit être des durs à cuire   

[Edit] Et preuve de la longévité du membre MacG, ceci est mon 500e message... Achetez MacG, le forumien qui dure, qui dure...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2005)

*Et si c'était vrai*
je pensais à lire le tire que ce serait de savoir la question que les extra-terrestres existent mais je constate avec désarroi et amertume non contenue que ce n'est pas de cela qu'on parle.

Je sors regarder le ciel.


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et si c'était vrai*
> je pensais à lire le tire que ce serait de savoir la question que les extra-terrestres existent mais je constate avec désarroi et amertume non contenue que ce n'est pas de cela qu'on parle.
> 
> Je sors regarder le ciel.


Fais gaffe, ils ont prévu un atterrissage de soucoupes aujourd'hui...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> Je sors regarder le ciel.



Pense à regarder où tu mets les pieds, histoire de ne pas t'applatir la hure...


----------



## PinkTurtle (15 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et si c'était vrai*
> je pensais à lire le tire que ce serait de savoir la question que les extra-terrestres existent mais je constate avec désarroi et amertume non contenue que ce n'est pas de cela qu'on parle.
> 
> Je sors regarder le ciel.



Ils ne se montrent qu'à des gens purs paraît-il ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le temps que je répète que l'on va tous mourir... Personne ne veut jamais me croire...



Moi, j'te crois, moi, surtout en Corse !  D'ailleurs, la preuve : tous ceux qui ont vécus en Corse dans les siècles passés sont morts ! :rateau:


----------



## GroDan (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'te crois, moi, surtout en Corse !  D'ailleurs, la preuve : tous ceux qui ont vécus en Corse dans les siècles passés sont morts ! :rateau:


Quand on sait que la Corse est une ile de granit qui dégage plein, mais plein de radon et que lors du nuage de Tchernobyl l'est de la Corse, s'en est pris plein la tete...On se demande comment il peut rester des corses vivant.
Les nuits bleues peut-être ?°-))


----------



## GroDan (15 Décembre 2005)

A propos de la radioactivité :
http://www.criirad.com/
y' a des cartes....surtout pour la Corse.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une carte de l'emplacement des antennes telephonie dans notre bô pays ?


----------



## GroDan (15 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je cause tous seul, mais j'ai trouvé ça :
http://www.cartoradio.fr/netenmap.php?cmd=zoomfull


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ils feraient mieux de dormir avec leur femme.


Mieux : avec celle des autres !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mieux : avec celle des autres !



Mieux encore, avec la tienne !


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mieux encore, avec la tienne !


C'est bien ce que je dis !

La mienne c'est celle des autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Ah ! Tu voulais dire que tout le monde dormait avec ta femme ? :casse: :hosto:


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Tu voulais dire que tout le monde dormait avec ta femme ? :casse: :hosto:


Naturellement, c'est comme pour toi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2005)

Ah nan ! moi, je préfère dormir avec la mienne, la tienne, je la connais pas !


----------



## GroDan (16 Décembre 2005)

alors comme ça, vous avez plein de femmes et vous ....dormez avec ?
eh ben ! Y'a tellement d'autres trucs à faire avec !


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2005)

Quel livre de merde quand même, dire que je m'étais fait avoir à l'époque, j'ose même pas imaginer le film, c'est le degré 0 de la littérature, le degré 0 du roman, de l'imagination, ce bouquin est comme une tranche de jambon sous vide périmée.

Quoi ça n'a rien à voir ? C'est le titre du topic alors hein :mouais:


----------



## PinkTurtle (16 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Quel livre de merde quand même, dire que je m'étais fait avoir à l'époque, j'ose même pas imaginer le film, c'est le degré 0 de la littérature, le degré 0 du roman, de l'imagination, ce bouquin est comme une tranche de jambon sous vide périmée.
> 
> Quoi ça n'a rien à voir ? C'est le titre du topic alors hein :mouais:



Aucune idée ^^, j'ai jamais lu le livre et je suis pas allée voir le film. J'ai écrit le titre du thread comme ca , et je me suis apercu que ça s'était déjà fait avant :rateau:, pas très original! Ah la la, comme quoi, toute leur pub nous fait fondre le cerveau et on se met à penser comme eux ^^, on connaît même le titre par coeur!
Et c'est vrai que ca prête bien à confusion! :rose:  

Mais bon, la conversation étant maintenant sur l'utilité d'une femme dans son lit, on me le pardonnera


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Mais bon, la conversation étant maintenant sur l'utilité d'une femme dans son lit, on me le pardonnera


Une femme dans un lit émet des ondes extrèmement nocives!!!
Dormez avec des téléphones ou des bornes machin-truc (laissez-moi les femmes, je me sacrifie pour vous)


----------



## PinkTurtle (19 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Une femme dans un lit émet des ondes extrèmement nocives!!!



Tiens c'est peut être pour ça que certaines disent avoir mal à la tête le soir, avant de s'endormir . Tout s'explique!
Il paraît que les ondes nocives peuvent engendrer des maux de tête...


----------



## GroDan (20 Décembre 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est peut être pour ça que certaines disent avoir mal à la tête le soir, avant de s'endormir . Tout s'explique!
> Il paraît que les ondes nocives peuvent engendrer des maux de tête...



oui,
c'est marquer sur les paquets de clopes :
les femmes enceintes nuisent à votre entourage.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

*Les femmes trop causantes*
peuvent également générer des maux de tête.


Écrivons sur les femmes :
_sois belle et tais  toi _


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les femmes trop causantes*
> peuvent également générer des maux de tête.
> 
> Écrivons sur les femmes :
> _sois belle et tais  toi _



OK +1  

Ca me rappelle que du temps du Cercle rolleyes: ) ma principale et modeste contribution fût d'interroger notre élite sur la question de savoir si les femmes qui ont des gros seins parlent plus que les autres, mais je n'ai jamais eu de réponse formelle...


----------

